# Best way to get OTA?



## frogfrog (Oct 13, 2005)

Will rabbit ears do the trick or do you have to put up the big momma antenna? I imagine it's going to be awhile before my locals are in HD from Dish...


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

If you are in "the city" or nearby, a medium sized antenna is probably the most you'd need. Check to see if the stations are all on UHF.....if so, the antennas are pretty small, and could go almost anywhere. If some are using VHF, you'll probably be stuck with something a bit bigger (say, as long as your outstretched arms, as wide as them, too). So, then you'd be best putting it on the roof. But, hey, isn't everything bigger in Texas?


----------



## frogfrog (Oct 13, 2005)

How much am I looking at for a medium size antenna?


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

Look in www.antennaweb.org

Enter your zip code, and you'll get a list of digital stations, with channel numbers, whether it's VHF or UHF, vectors to the broadcast towers for each station, and a guess on what type of antenna would be suitable.

For my needs, an indoor UHF antenna works. Most people within 20 miles of the towers can do the same, certainly around the Great Plains. I use the Zenith Silver Sensor. About $40 at Sears, less on the internet.


----------



## Tom in TX (Jan 22, 2004)

frogfrog said:


> Will rabbit ears do the trick or do you have to put up the big momma antenna? I imagine it's going to be awhile before my locals are in HD from Dish...


What part of Dallas are you? I am in Coppell, and have a medium antenna from Home Depot in my attic. It works fine. I think it was around $50.
Tom in TX


----------



## belador (Nov 9, 2002)

Mikey said:


> For my needs, an indoor UHF antenna works. Most people within 20 miles of the towers can do the same, certainly around the Great Plains. I use the Zenith Silver Sensor. About $40 at Sears, less on the internet.


I also have an indoor antenna that I am using for my 942 and DANG MAN... picks up my local HD stations that are about 15 miles away just fine!!!!!


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

I pick up all my OTA's from 30 miles with an indoor amplified Radioshack 15-1880.


----------



## HDjunkie (May 16, 2005)

Zenith Silver Sensor, mounted outside @ 25 foot with rotor & Phillips two output signal amp (walmart $39) split to three recievers. Two 811's and the 942 

I get/got all the New Orleans local stations from 30 miles away. 90's to 100% signal strength (before hurricane Katrina)

When the New Orleans stations get back up (CBS already is) it will be even better since there are no trees left in my area.

Got it pointed to Biloxi ABC (About 55-60 miles) to record ABC HD till the NO stations get back up.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Antenna Web will give you some good, basic information, but I'd also suggest you head to AVS Forum and find the OTA thread for your area. My guess is that you'll find someone who lives close to you who can give you more specific advice. I'd also suggest checking at your local high end A/V store and find who they recommend for custom antenna installations. That person can also give you some friendly advice. 

I live less than 10 miles from the antennas for the major stations in Seattle, but I also live in an urban forest (literally). Thanks to the help of a local pro, I have excellent OTA reception where I probably should have squat!!

Good luck!! John


----------

